# Der Wille des Meisters



## Tamekks (10. Februar 2013)

"Dein Wille ist mein! Deine Gedanken gehören mir! Ich allein bin deine Vernunft, dein Chaos!"
Marcus ist gefangen in einem Alptraum aus Illusion und Realität. Etwas Böses will seinen Willen brechen! Doch die Liebe zu seiner Tochter stärkt ihn.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGQ6RCkogZ0


----------

